# Some of me old pictures from the very start (lets all have a laugh)



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

some of me old ones from the start, i have come along way i think


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

some more of moi


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Someones put a pussy on yer head Pmsl......


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

some newer ones


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

You done really good mate, how old are you?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

35 in july mate


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

nice one you still have plenty to gain if you carry on doing what you do

have you being training for long?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Since 2007 mate. I know i would of gained more mass if i ate more calories. But i wanna stay as lean as possibe all the time. Thats my downfall i think


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

I think the same as you, sick and tired of pockets of fat just want to be very shredded now. Hate being bulky

Lean bulk is possible apparently lol. I have tried different diets but I don't think I have found the one for me yet


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I never count carbs or calories ever only protein. I just eat healthy and roughly

Every 3 hrs. I know cals are pretty low along with carbs. Ill guess about 200g carbs if that.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

I have been doing the eat every two or three hours mantra for over three years now and it doesn't agree with me at all, I'm not saying that is wrong but is not for me.

At the mo I have an eight hour feeding window and I have 3 meals a day (same diet and calories) and I feel much better but too early to say I being doing it for about ten days only. One thing that I love is training early morning in an empty.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I do abs and cardio at 6:30am 3-5 times a week.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

cardio is the key to being lean..keep on it london your avvy looks awesome!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Cheers brocks, still hardly no abs tho ??


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

How long you been training?


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Your looking good London, keep up the good work.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I agree with ya beep beep, but I look better now lol


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

It must be good to go swimming everyday.

My nearest pool is 40+ miles away 1.5 hr drive.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Where do you live mate. My pool is in the same place as my gym which is erm 4 mins from my house


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

Grand Canyon, Arizona of course!


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

If you draw a line between 2 places 65 miles apart travel halfway, then go 20 miles down a single track road you'll be there. nearest neighbor about 10 miles away.

Otherwise known as the Highlands of Scotland.

That's why I train from home.


----------



## XXXMina (Apr 23, 2011)

Lookin well and luv the tatts!!! ad 2 put that in lol


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

no problem XXXmina :becky:


----------

